# Anyone know of cheap tank alternatives?



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey guys! I was just wondering if there's anything out there that's plastic and easy to use as a fish tank, something with a lid that I can poke holes in! I want to be able to observe my fish, and I just wanted to know if there are cheaper alternatives. I've been buying the 2.5 gallon tanks from Petsmart at $15 each. 

It's not a huge deal, but I want to be sure I'm not overspending when I could be more thrifty without reducing the bettas' quality of life!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a 2.5 gallon animal cracker jar that I'm planning to use, personally lol I don't remember how much it cost, but considering animal crackers were included, I don't mind the price (whatever it may be)


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol! That's awesome! I'll have to check out the plasticware next time I'm at the store. If I get things with lids I'll have it made. I just want to be able to really see my fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Check this out. Shipping is $6.99 and just 1 cent for each additional item. I've bought from them many times and always happy with fast shipment and customer service. The large are 3 gallons and the medium ($5.00) are 1.75 gallons. There's a hole in the top which would fit a filter, cords, etc.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lee-s-Aquar...ltDomain_0&hash=item20d5f693b3#ht_1543wt_1271


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

That's exactly what I need, THANK YOU!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You be most welcome ;-)


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I use transparent storage bins. Not the most attractive thing in the world but the fish and snails don't seem to mind. I like that they come in various shapes and sizes as opposed to the standard tank sizes. There are also Kritter Keepers but the storage bins are a better deal because the $10 you send on the KK for 2.5 gallons, you can get a storage bin that is about 20 gallons.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> There are also Kritter Keepers but the storage bins are a better deal because the $10 you send on the KK for 2.5 gallons, you can get a storage bin that is about 20 gallons.


Not to mention a LOT more durable and less prone to cracking!

I need to try those for some of the beasts when we move, those are pretty awesome!


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.petco.com/product/12031/Petco-Pet-Keeper-for-Aquarium-Fish.aspx

Petco has these, I've been thinking about picking one up. Or I was going to check ac Moore for a large glass container in a nice looking shape if they have one big enough, because I have a 50% off one item coupon.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Also at PetCo we do a dollar per gallon sale about quarterly, which is were I just got my brand new 20gal for $11. Coupons are your best friend. If you have time to wait it should happen again near Christmas or in January.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Lucillia said:


> Also at PetCo we do a dollar per gallon sale about quarterly, which is were I just got my brand new 20gal for $11. Coupons are your best friend. If you have time to wait it should happen again near Christmas or in January.


This is always the option I go with. $1 per gallon is a pretty unbeatable deal for glass tanks. I always stock up on 20gallon long tanks  I've been eyeing their 50 gallon tanks forever too.


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow! I will look forward to that!!


----------

